# graillonné la vieille pie



## savama

Salve a tutti vorrei capire cosa vuole dire la frase seguente...

Ci si riferisce ad un uomo, al quale in passato, era capitata una cosa brutta; ma adesso sembra l'abbia superata. 

la frase per intero è la seguente:
"il a graillonné la vieille pie, tout ça s'est perdu dans le cours du temps; en effet il est prof, il fait son satisfait... "

Grazie.

Note de la modératrice : titre corrigé.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TU come la tradurresti?


----------



## savama

"lui ha dimenticato la storia, con il passare del tempo è andato oltre. è un professore ed è soddisfatto di se stesso."
Però non so se magari esiste qualche modo di dire adatto a "graillonner la vieille pie"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Savama,
Mi congratulo per le maiuscole ... Ci vuole almeno la frase precedente, perché non capisco a cosa allude la "vieille pie" né il significato esatto di "graillonner".
Ci daresti il titolo e l'autore del libro? Sarebbe veramente d'aiuto.


----------



## savama

Ciao matoupaschat,
scusa per le maiuscole, ma effettivamente ho un piccolo problemino con il tasto shift e quindi, per evitare di combatterci troppo, le evito XD
comunque il pezzo precedente è questo:

(parla una donna che racconta ad un altra persona):
"Mon fils a eu une fille, qui est morte peu après sa naissance. Ca a été terrible. De ce jour-là, il n'a plus voulu ni me voir ni me parler. Comme si toutes les femmes devaient mourir en meme temps, les filles et les mères, et aussi les femmes, les épouses, lui aussi a divorcé. Mais rassurez-vous, il a graillonné la vieille pie, tout ça s'est perdu dans le cours du temps, et, quand je le vois, parfois, à la télé, il a l'air tellement content de lui qu'il ne laisse personne parler à sa place."

Spero sia un pò più chiaro così =D .
Grazie, come sempre.


----------



## matoupaschat

Da quanto vedo sul TLFi, "graillonner" = "espettorare, tossire", ma è un verbo intransitivo... Sei sicura di non avere omesso una virgola "Mais rassurez-vous, il a graillonné*,* la vieille pie"?
L'autore e il titolo... _top secret_? Basta dire di sì e non se ne parla più .


----------



## savama

Sicura al 100% hihihi. Non ho omesso niente, è proprio così! Questo libro è proprio un mistero.

Per quanto riguarda il titolo del libro non è un segreto hihi... si intitola, "Le rouge et le vert"  ed è di Jean-Bernard Pouy.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ti riporto ciò che ho trovato, ma mi dispiace, nessuna risposta definitiva.



[*=1]Da "Le Dictionnaire de la Zone": grailler verbe intransitif. Manger. Syn. bouffer. (possibile che graillonner sia un derivato).
[*=1]Cercando nel TLFi alla voce "grailler", si arriva allo stesso significato o quasi al contrario già segnalato nel post #4.
Sempre verbi intransitivi, dunque, ma si sa che l'uso effettivo è più importante delle informazioni racimolate in dizionari.

Il senso generale dell'espressione come usata qui mi sembra coincidere discretamente con il vostro "ingoiare il rospo". Quel libro mi interessa: ne ho letto qualche recensione e l'ho ordinato su amazon.

Ciao


----------



## savama

Grazie mille, mi sei veramente molto d'aiuto, sebbene sta volta non abbiamo trovato una soluzione perfetta, anche se la tua ipotesi mi sembra alquanto plausibile.
Il libro è davvero interessante e scorrevole, te lo consiglio... Il problema, a volte, è cercare di trovare dei corrispondenti in italiano!
Mi capita di capire le cose, ma di non sapere come poterle rendere al meglio in italiano  

Comunque, fammi sapere quando ti arriva, quando lo leggerai, che te ne pare! =D 

Grazie come sempre dell'aiuto, credo, purtroppo, a presto (mi sa che avrò ancora qualcosina da chiedere qui XD)

Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Guarda che perfino in francese non sono sicuro al 100% del significato . Potresti anche dire che _adesso non ha più l'amaro in bocca_.


> credo, purtroppo, a presto


Figurati, è un piacere... almeno per me


----------



## savama

Si anche per me è un vero piacere! 

E per la tua contentezza, sto per scrivere un'altra domanda.. hihihi


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Savama,
C'era comunque un errore nel riportare la frase originale, non avevi omesso niente, è vero, invece avevi aggiunto il pronome "il" .



> Mais rassurez-vous, il a graillonné la vieille pie, tout ça s'est perdu dans le cours du temps,



=> "Mais rassurez-vous, a graillonné la vieille pie, tout ça s'est perdu dans le cours du temps". La _vieille pie_ è il soggetto e designa la _vecchia cornacchia_, così tutto diviene comprensibile: graillonner significa "parler d'une voix rauque et enrouée, avec des raclements de gorge" (cf.graillonner in TLFi), cioè più o meno _gracchiare.
_


----------



## savama

Si hai perfettamente ragione... proprio ieri mi sono accorta dell'errore infatti poi tutto era diventato più chiaro.. 
La cosa brutta di questo libro e che non si differenziano le parti del discorso diretto da quelle del discorso indiretto! Ovviamente se leggi con attenzione lo capisci, ma se ti distrai un attimo non ci capisci più niente e per di più questo rende anche un po' complicato la trasposizione in italiano  
P.s. Grazie mille comunque.


----------



## matoupaschat

Se ti può consolare, un _discorso indiretto libero_ così libero e complesso risulta di bassa comprensibilità anche per un madrelingua francofono. Ma la forma non deve essere difficile da riprodurre in italiano, se accetti di non provare a rendere tutto più digeribile di quanto lo è nell'originale, non ti pare? 
A presto


----------



## savama

Effettivamente si.. come sempre hai ragione anche questa volta hihi ;D 
Ti ringrazio (anche per la prima frase... mi consola e come!! =D ).


----------

